# The frustrating experience of apps not working on newer Fire



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

This is pretty frustrating - I upgraded my Fire HD 6 to a Fire HD 8, and apparently there are apps that work on the 6 but not the 8! The only one I've found so far is WeatherBug, but I'm sure there are more. I simply can't send it to the 8. Amazon help chat confirmed that some apps don't work on some devices. 

It must be the new OS, but I can't imagine what would cause it not to work.

Anyone else experience this? Otherwise, I like the 8. 

OH! One other question for anyone with a new 8: In the promo video (which is for both the 8 and the 10), near the end it shows reading in a two-page spread when the Fire is in landscape mode. I don't see an option for that on the 8. Maybe it's just an option on the larger 10. I just wanted to check that I'm not missing something.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had the same thing happen, apps that worked on my original 7 and gen 2 HD 7 don't work on my HD 6. I assume it's because the app developer doesn't update the app to work on newer devices (because of different screen sizes or whatever), or with the newer OS, or both.  It is frustrating at times.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

And I'm finding newer interesting looking apps that are not compatible with my ORIGINAL Fire


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've not downloaded many apps -- waiting for my DX card to arrive -- but so far I haven't had a problem with any of the ones I'd more or less regularly used not working on the HD7.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's worth contacting the developer of apps that don't work with a newer device to ask if the app is going to be updated.  Many times it's going to be--and if the developer has been on the fence, your question may push them over the edge by letting them know there's interest!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's worth contacting the developer of apps that don't work with a newer device to ask if the app is going to be updated. Many times it's going to be--and if the developer has been on the fence, your question may push them over the edge by letting them know there's interest!
> 
> Betsy


Agreed . . . .

Though . . . . I wonder . . . . in someways the latest round of Fires are a step back . . . . not in processors, I think, but certainly in screen resolution. It is possible that games designed for the HDX could look not as good on an HD screen.

That said, I also think most developers make new stuff backward compatible if they can. . . so they may be best on a better screen, but still work on a lesser screen. And I think the most critical spec is processor speed. Best as I can tell, the HDs didn't go backward there.

Another consideration: they've changed the OS -- don't see why that should matter as, if anything, they made it more stock android like . . . . but maybe it does?


----------

